
Ask HN: Heartbeat from ECG? - aliirz
I recently lost my mother to cancer. For some reason, this idea is stuck in my head that if I hear her heartbeat it will make me feel a lot better. Is it possible to generate the heartbeat sound using an ECG image using computer vision and ML?
======
dosshell
You don't need that fancy tools. An RGB camera with simple linear filters will
give you an rPPG signal if you are stationary. And then you can trigger a
sound from each detected top.

You can also buy cheap ppg readers that are very easy to use.

However: one defect by using PPG is that you will have a delay between
heartbeat and signal due to the time for the blood to move.

Or you could work on the fear...

